# Any of you seen Disney's Frozen film? How was it?



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

I know that it's pretty much a musical film and after watching "Let It Go" sung in 25 different languages it has made me want to see it also, but I'll wait for the Blu-ray to be released.

Fingers crossed they'll include the Japanese dub on it because that sounded so smooth and beautiful.

​


----------



## Walker D (Jan 24, 2014)

ugh ...no Brazilian Portuguese version on the vid ..snif T_T

I haven't seen the movie too, but as far as I know, its not all that good, and the characters are pretty generic ..probably the only good part of the movie is the "Let it Go " scene..

Maybe I should watch the movie to say for sure ...but not soon


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

Walker D said:


> ugh ...no Brazilian Portuguese version on the vid ..snif T_T
> 
> I haven't seen the movie too, but as far as I know, its not all that good, and the characters are pretty generic ..probably the only good part of the movie is the "Let it Go " scene..
> 
> Maybe I should watch the movie to say for sure ...but not soon


 
Well, they couldn't fit them all on a 3min video.

I'm Portguese myself and was surprised that the PT side sounded so damn good, what's more, is that the Cantonese dub at the beginning made me think that it was part of the Portuguese track because the accent and some words were almost identical (São aqueles que...) though afterwards it changed.

Whoever put all this together should get props for it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 24, 2014)

It was a cool film.


----------



## Kayot (Jan 24, 2014)

I liked it. There was a lot of singing with some plot in the songs. Also, Rapunzel makes a blink and you miss it cameo. The snowman is tolerable and Anna is hilarious. I suggest after watching it, you get the full OST as there are 14 tracks that weren't included in the movie. Also, "Let it Go" had two different versions. The demo is more somber than in the movie. It was sung by Demi Lovato.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 24, 2014)

The movie is not bad, but it isnt realy great either. Its not the ice queen people knew. Its a musical about the power of sisterly love. The main females are kinda tangled reskins. The brunette is pretty much rapunzel. The animation is equal to tangled, so its good. The comedy is kinda dumb but generally what you expect of recent disney movies.
the plot in general makes no sense though. Why would the ice queen have to hide her powers from her sister? That made no sense. In x years, forcefully supressing powers didnt work at all. Why did she never try a different way? Were they all so dumb to not make the connection between stressing and pressuring and losing controll?

Why was the icequeen unable to block the angry mob with walls of ice when they attacked her castle? Minutes ago she designed the whole thing from scratch, walls stairs and all.

Women of all age dig the movie due to the singing and the pretty ice castle and dress, ignoring all the problems and nonsense that happens. And it isnt a bad movie in the sense that catwoman is a bad movie. But its honestly not as good as many make it out to be based on the one song and the ridiculous hype over it and its variations


----------



## Kayot (Jan 24, 2014)

Lots of plot under the spoiler, don't read if you haven't watched Frozen yet.


Spoiler



Think of the target audience. Granted, if I had Cryokinesis I would have abused those bastards. Coming out with them would have been an uduh, like "Yea, we knew since you've been freezing the north forest for years!"

I think the whole point was:
If she used them in front of Anna, it could trigger a relapse as the curse was locked with the memory. It didn't, and this was a throwaway element in the plot. As for tower defense, she was a bit shaken having realized that she just kick started the next ice age ten thousand year early. As far as Disney films go, I was surprised it banked from the normal elements. I assumed the princes kiss would cure the ailment. I was wrong, so very very wrong. The plot got a bit darker then normal for a movie targeting six year olds. My eldest sister spat coke when the touching scene near the end, I whispered "Now kiss". My younger sister was like, "Wow, for a second I expected wincest" We're corrupt. Just remember the target audience still counts on their fingers.[


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 24, 2014)

From a musician standpoint, Frozen has a fantastic soundtrack, especially _Let It Go_ from Idina Menzel. As a pianist, it's obviously a hit tune that everyone loves to hear. I've been practicing it at the university and everyone gets excited hearing it.  

The plot isn't bad and while some characters stood out, others were kind of generic. Definitely a nice little movie though.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jan 24, 2014)

I was actually planning to see it myself this evening, since I also was impressed with the animation and voices. I love these animations, also enjoyed the movie Rise of the Guardians, which used the same kind of animation.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2014)

Who will make the obvious "cold" pun first?



pyromaniac123 said:


> It was a cool film.


 

We have a winter!


----------



## ResleyZ (Jan 24, 2014)

Just finished watching it, the animation was really good, they put a lot of small details in it, which I really like.
The characters, like every other 'late' Disney movie, you have the definitive main characters, which stand out, and the side characters which really don't. For me, the best part was at the Wandering Oaken's Trading Post and Sauna.
As for the plot, whilst it does appear like the usual 'prince saves princess with a twist' I didn't expect the ending at all.

So, as a 19 year old male, I'll have to say I quite enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Edster (Jan 24, 2014)

Too much singing. It seemed like an animated Broadway show. There are 1 or 2 good songs and the others are not great. The story is typical Disney template. The animation although good, the experience is lacking. The snowman seems as he was positioned just so kids might want a toy of him. Overall it wasn't anything new or great. It's an ok watch but personally I was expecting much better.

MHO




WiiCube_2013 said:


> I know that it's pretty much a musical film and after watching "Let It Go" sung in 25 different languages it has made me want to see it also, but I'll wait for the Blu-ray to be released.
> 
> Fingers crossed they'll include the Japanese dub on it because that sounded so smooth and beautiful.
> 
> ​


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 24, 2014)

I was so good, I loved olaf!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 25, 2014)

I like it, though not really impressive. I really like Do you want to build a snowman part.


Spoiler



I did feel that breaking the curse was within the 2 sisters but never put much thought into it. so I wasn't really that surprised when it came.


I think it has impressive scenes but doesn't really make up for an impressive movie.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2014)

Animation=Top notch
Textures=great where they appear
Enviroments=BORING. 
Story=Not as good as everyone says it is.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 2, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Animation=Top notch
> Textures=great where they appear
> Enviroments=BORING.
> Story=Not as good as everyone says it is.


 

You're forgetting Music=Fantastic.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> You're forgetting Music=Fantastic.


 
Oh yeah. Music was probably the best of any Disney movie to date.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2014)

I saw it, it was pretty good. The animation was amazing, the songs were all pretty good (minus like 2 of them,) the story was a step up from their older movies (including jokes that pointed fun at older plot,) and humor was pretty consistent through the movie, which was good, there weren't that many bad jokes.
I would say the movie is more than worth the watch and earned a lot of it's praise and equally earned it's criticisms.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 2, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I saw it, it was pretty good. The animation was amazing, the songs were all pretty good (minus like 2 of them,) the story was a step up from their older movies (including jokes that pointed fun at older plot,) and humor was pretty consistent through the movie, which was good, there weren't that many bad jokes.
> I would say the movie is more than worth the watch and earned a lot of it's praise and equally earned it's criticisms.


 

The most important question to ask yourself afterwards is "Do you wanna build a snowman?"


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> The most important question to ask yourself afterwards is "Do you wanna build a snowman?"


It doesn't have to be a snowman.
Or ride our bikes in the halls?


----------



## FireValk01 (Feb 2, 2014)

good movie and worth a watch. "do you wanna build a snowman?" is my wifes ring tone lol.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Feb 2, 2014)

FireValk01 said:


> good movie and worth a watch. "do you wanna build a snowman?" is my wifes ring tone lol.


Elsa pls


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2014)

Film very good.
Music the same Katy Perry shit.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2014)

Bit of a necrobump, but I just saw this at my university, so I figured I could chip in.

Let me just saw, wow. What a complete fucking disappointment. I went in with an open mind, but Disney did just about everything wrong here. First of all, Bobby Drake is Iceman. Ice*man*. And now he's some sort of queen? What? How do you mess that up? Were they desperate for diversity or something here?

Not only that, but they got everything about his character wrong. Bobby Drake might be an Omega-Level mutant, but freezing entire kingdoms and bringing snow golems to life? That's not in his grab bag. Geez, talk about power creep. Also, he isn't from 200 years ago and he certainly doesn't do showtunes.

Worse, there's like, no other X-Men here. I mean, you're telling me they put Bobby Drake in the past for whatever reason and they don't bring out Mr. Sinister or Apocalypse? What about Mystique and Wolverine? Time-travelling Beast? Nope, none of them are even referenced here.

This is the laziest, worse adaptation I've ever seen. It's like the tried to get everything wrong or something. I've been willing to give Disney a chance with the Marvel license, but if this is how they're going to treat these characters, then forget it.

1/10, will not let it go



Spoiler



If we have to judge the movie on its own merits, it was pretty good. It felt a little too heavy on events and a little too light on story at times, and for being such a pivotal character, Elsa is off screen a whole lot, and when she does appear it's usually the same routine over and over again. A lot of stuff felt kind of extraneous, too.

Music wise it was pretty good. I don't really understand all the hype around Let It Go when it's just about the worst song in the film. I mean, it's technically competent, but it just sounds like someone was determined to compose the most generic Broadway song possible. I mean, if that was their goal, then congrats, I suppose.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 8, 2014)

I watched this a couple weeks ago, and, let me just say: I loved it. I'm a bitch for Disney movies though, especially musical ones, so, uh, well, there's that.


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Bit of a necrobump, but I just saw this at my university, so I figured I could chip in.
> 
> Let me just saw, wow. What a complete fucking disappointment. I went in with an open mind, but Disney did just about everything wrong here. First of all, Bobby Drake is Iceman. Ice*man*. And now he's some sort of queen? What? How do you mess that up? Were they desperate for diversity or something here?
> 
> ...


 

That review was cold. Frozen cold.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 8, 2014)

i cant believe that annoying obnoxious song got an oscar, it sucks,  ,she sound like someone strangling a cat,    does anyone have any standards anymore?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 8, 2014)

It was a brilliant, and kind of deep Disney film. Rapunzel and Flynn even make a short cameo in it. Torrenting it was worth the time and bandwidth!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 9, 2014)

Was a great Disney film. The only gripes I had with it was the amount of singing I had to sit through. Compared to Tangled the songs in Frozen just felt a little silly to me.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 9, 2014)

I enjoyed it quite a bit. Was treated to seeing it by my girlfriend and we had a good time


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought the story would take place over the course of several months/years, not two days (the intro doesn't count). The movie loses a lot of its impact this way. The trailers and the theme song led me to believe the story would be very different to what it turned out to be, and I think I would have preferred that other version. There's a lot of interesting and fun characters but their sheer number gets in the way of character development. All in all it's a fun movie but too many things about the story nag at my brain for me to consider it really good.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2014)

Arrested development references spotted, yo.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 24, 2014)

Saw it again. Not really all that  great.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 4, 2014)

I currently watching it on DVD and so awesome!!! 

Let it go..... Bebaskan..... Nice song!


----------



## nando (May 4, 2014)

it was pretty good. the music was god awful except for maybe 2 songs. the one by the trolls and the snowman (not the one about building a snowman, the one sung by the snowman). 

disney songs are generally terrible, but this movie in particular had a lot of turds. plus i hate the snow queens singing voice.



weatMod said:


> i cant believe that annoying obnoxious song got an oscar, it sucks, ,she sound like someone strangling a cat, does anyone have any standards anymore?


 

her singing is technically really good, but her sound is very unappealing.


----------



## tHciNc (May 4, 2014)

I prefer the parody version


----------



## ov3rkill (May 4, 2014)

In my opinion, I think it's overrated. There are better animated films out there like Toy Story.
Anyways, if you haven't watch it. It's never too late to catch up and join the people singing "Let It Go". hahaha


----------



## Devante (May 4, 2014)

Saw this movie since people are acting like it's the second coming and I do love me some animated films. 

It was a pretty bad flick. 

The songs are boring. The singing is flat out bad. That do you want to build a snowman song is even sucky if you listen to more than just the title verse. 
No real character development. I didn't care what happened to anyone except slightly the girl with powers. 

Some parts just didn't make since. Why is the sister (red haired) singing to the other sister (ice girl) that for thefirst timein forever she's finally there for her when in fact she was the MAIN one that was always making an effort to be with her sister and it was the ice girl who never wanted to do anything. Indeed, that's what the whole 'Do you wanna build a snowman' song is about! 

The snowman character was completely jarring and out of place. 

I can't think of one thing I liked about this movie. 

Wish they would have done something better with the trolls. They were a cute concept but poorly executed.

By the way, did I mention how bad the singing was???


----------



## Monty Kensicle (May 4, 2014)

I loved it, but then again I'm a fan of musicals and Disney. All the songs are very catchy. (Except the first one with the men harvesting ice) all the songs remind me of the songs from Wicked. Which is a very good thing.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 7, 2014)

Special FROZEN song in Ramadan day!  I got this after listen that song at radio! Song different but music same!



Singer:- Amar, Song:- Ramadan, Info:- Just using LET IT GO / BEBASKAN music with holy Ramadan day! Enjoy!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2014)

Saw it, meh. OK for modern Disney but the songs did little and less for me and they happened every five minutes.
Following that I finally got around to seeing Tangled, far better even if it was basically a retread of every slightly mixed up version of a fairy tale (or perhaps the Disney version of said fairy tale that most people assume is a faithful adaptation). Also watched treasure planet for the first time (also watched titan ae again), even better still. In fact I am not sure that modern disney comment was all that warranted, especially not if I ignore their straight to video stuff.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 7, 2014)

Just watch this video and you will be a lot happier.... 



Heheheh all kidding aside the Disney Frozen movie, I didn't really like it. 3 year old grandson loved it though. 

Watch My Neighbor Totoro instead everyone will be happy, kids love it and as an adult it wont make you pray for death while your sanity slowly fades from memory.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 24, 2014)

I just seen Frozen yesterday and I have to say, it was eh? It felt a little bit rushed with the talking and singing, I mean old Disney movies used to talk with suspense for a while, keeping your first time watcher entertained for a while before the singing actually start. I was ok with the movie, but really wasn't quite satisfied with it, I actually felt a little uncomfortable on how they timed the singing at parts, but hey this is what you get nowadays...

*Edit:* In addition, how the hell you fall in love within a day? Disney should have never put that part into play, because that just made me think in reality, she's a . I couldn't even take that as a joke, due to going In depth with this film, and understanding why is it so popular.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> I just seen Frozen yesterday and I have to say, it was eh? It felt a little bit rushed with the talking and singing, I mean old Disney movies used to talk with suspense for a while, keeping your first time watcher entertained for a while before the singing actually start.


 
this is exactly what i thought when i saw it


i'll admit though, the "let it go" part of the movie still gave me minor feels when it happened, but the movie isn't as amazing as everyone keeps saying
also i personally liked the snowman song more than let it go, so have no idea why let it go is the one to be a meme
but i guess that's a good thing, at least memes didn't corrupt the better song


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 25, 2014)

Disneycore


Elsa loses her shiz


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 25, 2014)

I also saw it on Stars last and this week and it was ok I guess but underwhelming because I expected more. Frozen sold so much the first week that people must have assumed it was because it was a above and beyond movie so it built momentum. By the time the 2nd and 3rd weeks came, it was a Marketing firestorm that took on a life of its own and people wanted it to reach a billion so more people watched. Most people seem to worship it as if it was God itself while others condemn it to the fiery pits of hell.

A Princess with a special condition locked inside a tower, Normal guy with his sidekick comic relief Reindeer/Horse, sassy musical numbers, someone who wants to take over the kingdom? Is it me or did they just copy and paste Tangle and then add snow?


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Is it me or did they just copy and paste Tangle and then add snow?


It's just you. 
Any movie can be made to sound like any other movie when you omit half the main characters and the entire plot of the movie, and overgeneralize the rest.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's just you.
> Any movie can be made to sound like any other movie when you omit half the main characters and the entire plot of the movie, and overgeneralize the rest.


 

I don't know... lets try it! 

Rambo III and Lilo and Stitch! 

Extreme combat to save a friend from hostile forces! It works!!! lol


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 13, 2014)

Look likes Disney make* 2 sequel of FROZEN* movie, but......  Also, FROZEN will available on BOOK VERSION soon!!! 

http://perezhilton.com/2014-08-12-f...unced-disney-book-form-elsa-anna#.U-q7eaPQqMk
http://www.bharian.com.my/bharian/articles/SekuelFrozenbakalmenyusul_/Article (Malay version)
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08/11/frozen-sequel-officially-happening-in-book-form

I will waiting for this!!!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like it. It is entertaining and engaging for me. Much better than Brave, which to me is a failure.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Aug 13, 2014)

deleted


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 13, 2014)

Loved it, best of the newer Disney films. On par with ralph


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 2, 2014)

*DISNEY FROZEN* is now aired on *FOX MOVIES PREMIUM*, this Saturday, 6 September at 10pm! 

Source:- Fox Movies Premium Facebook => https://www.facebook.com/FOXMoviesPremium


----------

